# Drag and Drop Funktion mit JLabel



## a cup of java (29. Nov 2006)

Hallo Community, 

ich habe folgendes Problem --> ich versuche seit einiger Zeit ein JLabel mit einer Drag and Drop Funktion anzusprechen. Ich bin durch fleißiges suchen und ausprobieren darauf gekommen das es nicht so geht wie ich mir das vorstelle. 

Und zwar das JLabel hat keinen Text sondern ein ImageIcon, dieses JLabel Element muss die Funktionalität erhalten von Punkt A nach Punkt B gezogen zu werden und beim ziehen über das Frame sichtbar sein.

Hier meine gescheiterten Versuche:


```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.dnd.DragSource;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import javax.swing.*;

import javax.swing.JComponent;
import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter;

import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class testDrag extends JComponent {

    public JFrame frame = new JFrame("testDrag");
    public ImageIcon ico = new ImageIcon("../mobili_prototyp/images/anschluesse/Anschluss4_vor_grau.jpg");
    public JComponent c = null;
    public JLabel componentType = new JLabel(ico);
    
    DragSource dragSource;
    boolean dragMode;

    public testDrag() {
    }

    public testDrag(boolean unwichtig){
        jbInit();
    }
    
    public void setDragMode(boolean dragMode) {
        this.dragMode = dragMode;
    }
    
    public boolean getDragMode() {
      return dragMode;
    }
    
    public void jbInit(){
        final testDrag td;
        td = new testDrag();
        frame.getContentPane().add(td, BorderLayout.CENTER);
        componentType.setBackground(new Color(0,0,0));
        componentType.setSize(31,31);
        componentType.setLocation(0,0);
        frame.getContentPane().setLayout(null);
        frame.getContentPane().add(componentType, null);
        
        frame.setSize(400, 400);
        frame.setVisible(true);
        
        componentType.setTransferHandler(new TransferHandler("text"));
        //componentType.
        frame.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter(){
            public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e){
                System.out.println(e.getX() + "  " + e.getY());
                //JComponent c = (JComponent)e.getSource();
                componentType.setLocation(e.getX(), e.getY());
            }
        });
        componentType.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
            public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e){
                c = (JComponent)e.getSource();
            }
            public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) {
               //TransferHandler th = c.getTransferHandler();
               //th.exportAsDrag(c, e, TransferHandler.COPY);
            }
            public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e) {
                c.setLocation(0,0);
                c.setLocation(e.getX(), e.getY());
                System.out.println("2: " + c.getX() + "  " + c.getY());
                //c.repaint();
            }
            public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e) {
                
            }
            public void mouseDrag(MouseEvent e){
                System.out.println("4: " + c.getX() + "  " + c.getY());
                //c.setLocation(c.getX(), c.getY());
            }
        });
    }
    
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        testDrag tud = new testDrag(true);
    }
}
```

Ich habs versucht über die MouseEvents, wobei er das "mouseDrag" Event gar nicht ernst nimmt, über das setLocation funktioniert es einmal und dann geht er, warum auch immer, in die Minuszahlen und mit dem klicken auf dem Frame, war auch nur ein Test, positioniert er mein Label irgendwie komisch.

Bitte um Hilfe falls sich jemand damit auskennt ich blick da irgendwie nicht mehr durch.

lg - a cup of java


----------



## SlaterB (29. Nov 2006)

vergesse nie 
frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
sonst hast du immer alte Java-Programme, die unsichtbar auf deinem PC weiterlaufen 

----

mouseDrag ist Quatsch, mouseDragged heißt die Operation,
aber das muss natürlich ein MouseMotionListener sein, da fehlte noch einiges,

bei der Berechnung der Position gibt es einige Schwierigkeiten,
da das MouseEvent x/y relativ zur Postition des Icons berechnet wird,
nicht relativ zum Ursprung des Frames..,

besser wäre es, ganz auf das Label zu verzichten und auf einem reinen JPanel mit drawImage an der richtigen Position zu arbeiten,
dann kann der MouseListener das ganze JPanel umfassen

---------

ich weiß auch nicht ob das so wie ich es gebaut habe ideal ist,
aber geht erstmal 


```
import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.awt.event.MouseMotionListener;

import javax.swing.JComponent;

public class Mausi extends MouseAdapter implements MouseMotionListener {

	private int startx;
	private int starty;
	private JComponent c = null;

	public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e) {
		c = (JComponent) e.getSource();
	}
	public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) {
		System.out.println("1: " + e.getX() + "  " + e.getY());
		startx = e.getX();
		starty = e.getY();
	}
	public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e) {
		System.out.println("2: " + e.getX() + "  " + e.getY());
		//setPosition(e);
	}

	public void mouseDragged(MouseEvent e) {
		System.out.println("4: " + e.getX() + "  " + e.getY());
		setPosition(e);
	}

	private void setPosition(MouseEvent e) {
		int neux = c.getLocation().x + e.getX() - startx;
		int neuy = c.getLocation().y + e.getY() - starty;
		c.setLocation(neux, neuy);
	}

	public void mouseMoved(MouseEvent e) {
	}
}

-----------


import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.dnd.DragSource;
import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;

import javax.swing.BorderFactory;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JComponent;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.TransferHandler;

public class TestDrag extends JComponent {

	public JFrame frame = new JFrame("TestDrag");
	public ImageIcon ico = new ImageIcon("BACKGROUND.GIF");
	public JLabel componentType = new JLabel(ico);

	public TestDrag() {
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.getContentPane().add(this, BorderLayout.CENTER);
		componentType.setBackground(new Color(0, 0, 0));
		componentType.setSize(31, 31);
		componentType.setLocation(0, 0);
		componentType.setBorder(BorderFactory.createLineBorder(Color.GREEN));
		frame.getContentPane().setLayout(null);
		frame.getContentPane().add(componentType, null);

		frame.setSize(400, 400);
		frame.setVisible(true);

		componentType.setTransferHandler(new TransferHandler("text"));
		frame.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
			public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
				System.out.println(e.getX() + "  " + e.getY());
				//JComponent c = (JComponent)e.getSource();
				componentType.setLocation(e.getX(), e.getY());
			}
		});

		Mausi mausi = new Mausi();
		componentType.addMouseListener(mausi);
		componentType.addMouseMotionListener(mausi);

	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		TestDrag tud = new TestDrag();
	}
}
```


----------



## a cup of java (29. Nov 2006)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vergesse nie
> frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
> sonst hast du immer alte Java-Programme, die unsichtbar auf deinem PC weiterlaufen



Ist oke, mache ich sowieso aber ich starte es aus der IDE raus (JDeveloper) und da gibt es so einen netten roten Stop Button damit den Prozess beendet --> trotzdem danke und werde ich nicht vergessen.



			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> besser wäre es, ganz auf das Label zu verzichten und auf einem reinen JPanel mit drawImage an der richtigen Position zu arbeiten,
> dann kann der MouseListener das ganze JPanel umfassen



Die Variante hört sich nicht schlecht an, aber im eigentlichen Programm arbeite ich auf der Oberfläche mit drei DesktopPanes: In einem befinden sich die Elemente die man auswählen kann (deshalb JLabels) und auf eines der beiden anderen JDesktopPanes zieht. Diese beiden DP's teilen sich die Gesamthöhe und breite, wobei eigentlich nur die Höhe geteilt wird. Auf diesen liegen wiederum jeweils ein JLabel worin die Auswahlelemente positioniert werden. Die DP's müssen jedoch beide aktualisiert werden egal auf welches DP das Element gelegt wird --> das wird auch noch mal eine lustige Herausforderung.



			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich weiß auch nicht ob das so wie ich es gebaut habe ideal ist,
> aber geht erstmal



Es geht und ich danke dir für die Hilfe, egal wie es ist es ist optimal, ich muss das ganze sowieso umbauen damit es nicht nur auf ein Label hört sondern das DP soll den Listener haben und schauen welches Auswahlelement gewählt wird, nur dieses soll dann gezogen werden.

Danke auf jeden Fall.


----------



## a cup of java (30. Nov 2006)

Eine weitere Frage tut sich nun auf. Wenn ich beim oben beschriebenen Code das Element verschiebe, verschiebe ich es Punkt A nach Punkt B. Wenn ich jedoch das Element beim "mousePressed - Event" clonen möchte um das original Element nicht zu bewegen, sondern dessen Klon (sprich ich klicke auf das original Element es wird ein Klon erzeugt und diesen kann ich ziehen wohin ich will) - wie mache ich das mit dem oben vorhanden Code?

Arbeite zum ersten mal mit clone() und leider lässt der Erfolg noch auf sich warten.

lg - a cup of java.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Nov 2006)

ich habe bisher nie mit clone gearbeitet und hatte damit immer Erfolg 

auch hier kommt es mit der normalen clone-Operation zu merkwürdigen Fehler, 
es wird zwar ein zweites Objekt erstellt, aber nicht beide angezeigt,
vielleicht werden auch irgendwelche Layout-Dinge kopiert..

allgemein zu clone mache besser ein neues Topic auf, 
bzw. beschäftige dich nicht mit Dingen die du noch nicht gelernt hast  :bae: 


hab hierfür nochmal was zur Ansicht gebastelt, aber öfter mache ich das nicht mehr,
also mit myClone() gehts bei mir nicht, mit myClone2() dagegen schon


```
import javax.swing.Icon;
import javax.swing.JLabel;

public class MyLabel extends JLabel implements Cloneable {

	public MyLabel(Icon image) {
		super(image);
	}

	public MyLabel myClone() {
		try {
			return (MyLabel) this.clone();
		} catch (CloneNotSupportedException e) {
			System.out.println("CloneNotSupportedException: " + e.getMessage());
			return null;
		}
	}
	public MyLabel myClone2() {
		MyLabel other = new MyLabel(this.getIcon());
		other.setBorder(this.getBorder());
		other.setSize(this.getSize());

		return other;
	}
	
}
------------


import java.awt.Component;
import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.awt.event.MouseMotionListener;

import javax.swing.JComponent;

public class Mausi extends MouseAdapter implements MouseMotionListener {

	private JComponent owner;

	private int startx;
	private int starty;
	private JComponent c = null;

	public Mausi(JComponent owner) {
		this.owner = owner;
	}

	public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) {
		System.out.println("1: " + e.getX() + "  " + e.getY());

		MyLabel alt = (MyLabel) e.getSource();
		MyLabel neu = alt.myClone2();
		neu.setLocation(alt.getLocation());
		neu.addMouseListener(this);
		neu.addMouseMotionListener(this);
		System.out.println("neu == alt? "+(neu == alt));
		owner.add(neu);
		owner.repaint();
		c = alt;

		startx = e.getX();
		starty = e.getY();

	}
	public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e) {
		System.out.println("2: " + e.getX() + "  " + e.getY());
		//setPosition(e);
	}

	public void mouseDragged(MouseEvent e) {
		// System.out.println("4: " + e.getX() + "  " + e.getY());
		setPosition(e);
	}

	private void setPosition(MouseEvent e) {
		int neux = c.getLocation().x + e.getX() - startx;
		int neuy = c.getLocation().y + e.getY() - starty;
		c.setLocation(neux, neuy);
	}

	public void mouseMoved(MouseEvent e) {
	}
}
---------


import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.dnd.DragSource;
import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;

import javax.swing.BorderFactory;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JComponent;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.TransferHandler;

public class TestDrag extends JComponent {

	public JFrame frame = new JFrame("TestDrag");
	public ImageIcon ico = new ImageIcon("BACKGROUND.GIF");
	public JLabel componentType = new MyLabel(ico);

	public TestDrag() {
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.getContentPane().add(this, BorderLayout.CENTER);
		componentType.setBackground(new Color(0, 0, 0));
		componentType.setSize(31, 31);
		componentType.setLocation(100, 100);
		componentType.setBorder(BorderFactory.createLineBorder(Color.GREEN));

		setLayout(null);
		add(componentType);
		frame.setSize(400, 400);
		frame.setVisible(true);

		componentType.setTransferHandler(new TransferHandler("text"));
		frame.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
			public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
				System.out.println(e.getX() + "  " + e.getY());
				componentType.setLocation(e.getX() - 15, e.getY() - 35);
			}
		});

		Mausi mausi = new Mausi(this);
		componentType.addMouseListener(mausi);
		componentType.addMouseMotionListener(mausi);

	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		TestDrag tud = new TestDrag();
	}
}
```

zu beachten: wenn man bei mousePressed ein neues Objekt erstellt, 
ist es einfacher, das neue dazulassen und das alte zu verschieben, 
weil sich das Dragging danach weiter auf das alte Objekt bezieht (e.getSource(), Koordinatenbezugspunkt),

man kann natürlich dennoch das neue verschieben wenn man genügend rechnet,
was muss nur wissen was man tun will


----------



## a cup of java (30. Nov 2006)

Danke! Werde auch nicht mehr lästig sein. ;-)

Thread kann geschlossen werden!

lg - a cup of java


----------

